# Mein neues Boot



## honsa69 (11. Januar 2017)

Moin. Habe am Montag mein neues Boot (Anka5) direkt vom Hersteller aus Polen geholt und muss sagen das ich angenehm überrascht war wie viel Geld man sparen kann wenn man direkt hinfährt. In meinem Fall sind es 450€. Die dort angebotenen Boote werden in Löcknitz, Züssedom, Alt Schwerin und wer weiß wo sonst noch mit anderen Name und kräftig Aufschlag verkauft.
Mit der Verarbeitungsqualität kann man auch zufrieden sein. Ich war mit einem Bekannten dort der mal als Bootsbauer tätig war dort, der mir dann auch nach der Besichtigung des Bootes grünes Licht für den Kauf gab.
Jetzt steht das gute Stück erstmal in der Garage und wartet auf den ersten Einsatz. Ich mache bei Gelegenheit mal eins, zwei Fotos vom Boot. Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen bzw welche erfahrungen habt Ihr damit gemacht?


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Moin Moin 

Auf welchen See möchtest du denn fahren damit :m


----------



## honsa69 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Auf dem Bodden im Küstennahen Bereich.


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Also als erstes mal nicht alle Boote die aus Polen kommen sind komplett schlecht  von der Verarbeitung usw ..
Aber es gibt doch einige Mängel die man so nicht sieht im ersten Augenblick zb. kein höherwertiges Edelstahl sondern zum teil V2a Material |kopfkrat

Da rate ich jedem der was sucht  sich lieber nach einem guten gebrauchten um zu sehen ...

Und das die Boote in Polen deutlich billiger sind ist auch nicht mehr so das Geheimnis ..kenne mehrere Leute die sich dort ihr Boot gekauft haben ...
Wenn ich sehe was ich für mein Boot hir in Deutschland gegeben habe .....und das der selbe Typ in Polen beim Kumpel 2500 € günstiger war ..........|krach:|krach:

Dein Boot unabhängig von der Verarbeitung selbst ist zu klein für Bodden finde ich  ... bei schönem Wetter mag es noch gehen zu zweit aber Küsten nah ich weiß ja nicht so recht |bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Also als erstes mal nicht alle Boote die aus Polen kommen sind komplett schlecht  von der Verarbeitung usw ..
> Aber es gibt doch einige Mängel die man so nicht sieht im ersten Augenblick zb. kein höherwertiges Edelstahl sondern zum teil V2a Material |kopfkrat
> 
> Da rate ich jedem der was sucht  sich lieber nach einem guten gebrauchten um zu sehen ...
> ...



Da stimme ich zu, eine Anka ist für die Ostsee nichts.


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Die Bordwand von einer Anka ist einfach nicht hoch genug.
Klar kannst du bei Ententeich damit Angeln, wenn aber ein unerwartetes Unwetter kommt kann es schnell gefährlich werden.


----------



## iXware (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

wie hoch sollte denn die Boardwand sein, wenn man mit so einem Boot auf nen Bodden oder die Küstennahen Bereiche der Ostsee will? Wenn ich leute mit nem 4m Schlauchboot auf der Ostsee sehe, bei dem der Schlauchdurchmesser auch nur 50cm beträgt, dann sollte doch die 60cm von der Anka eigentlich ausreichen. Ich frage nur, wei ich  mir demnächst auch ein Angelboot zulegen möchte, das auch für diese Bereiche geeignet ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*



iXware schrieb:


> wie hoch sollte denn die Boardwand sein, wenn man mit so einem Boot auf nen Bodden oder die Küstennahen Bereiche der Ostsee will? Wenn ich leute mit nem 4m Schlauchboot auf der Ostsee sehe, bei dem der Schlauchdurchmesser auch nur 50cm beträgt, dann sollte doch die 60cm von der Anka eigentlich ausreichen. Ich frage nur, wei ich  mir demnächst auch ein Angelboot zulegen möchte, das auch für diese Bereiche geeignet ist.



Schlauchboote haben erheblich bessere Rauwassereigenschaften als Boote mit fester Schale.

So gibt es zum Beispiel Bootsleute, die mit einem offenen Rib von 6m auf Nordsee und Atlantik unterwegs sind.

Sie haben große Sicherheitsreserven, sind durch mehrere Luftkammern sehr sicher.

Aber um das klar zu stellen, das gilt nicht für einfache Schlauchboote von JAGO, Ottoversand und Co.


----------



## honsa69 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Also diese Anka hat mit der Anka wie wir sie aus alten Zeiten kennen nichts zu tun. Bughöhe 80 cm, Heckhöhe 60cm, Länge 4,10m und Breite 1,58m. 
Von der Bauweise ähnelt das Boot der Arkona.
Die klassische Bauweise der alten Anka gab es für 620€ bei dem Händler.


----------



## honsa69 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Hier mal zwei Bilder die ich am Montag gemacht habe.


----------



## banzinator (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Ist doch top. Wüsste nicht warum man damit nicht auf die Ostsee rauf sollte. Wir fahren ja nicht alle bei ner 6 oder 8 aufs Wasser. 
Unser ist so ähnlich und bei ner 4 oder 5 hat man da keine Probleme.


----------



## iXware (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*



honsa69 schrieb:


> Also diese Anka hat mit der Anka wie wir sie aus alten Zeiten kennen nichts zu tun.



richtig... die DDR-Anka die die meisten kennen wird heute noch auf Rügen in der Werft "Wieker Boote" und in Eberswalde vom " Bootsdiscount Seerose" hergestellt... und sieht ganz anders aus als die polnische, die aussieht wie in Klinkerbausweise gefertigt.

die Anka von "Wieker Boote" oder auch aus der DDR hat einen mittleren Freiboard von 32cm... also fast gar nichts.

http://www.wiekerboote.de/pdf/anka-s.pdf

hier sind die polnischen Boote zu finden... die sehen vollkommen anders aus. naja, bis auf die Anka 2 - aber da sieht die polnische einfach schöner aus.

http://www.boote-angelsport.eu

die polnische Anka4 und Anka 5 sind auch Kat. C zertifiziert...

MfG, Frank.


----------



## honsa69 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Genau da habe ich mein Boot geholt!! Auf die Ostsee will ich damit auch nicht, ist nur nur für den Bodden gedacht.


----------



## iXware (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

steht in den Unterlagen etwas zur Freibordhöhe (bei voller Beladung) drin?
würde mich mal interessieren.

MfG, Frank


----------



## honsa69 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Davon steht nichts drin.


----------



## ProRobert (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Moin moin,

klasse Boot und wie schon geschrieben wurde da kannst du sicher auf die Ostsee. Mann muss halt aufs Wetter achten usw. (Ententeich) und natürlich auch wenn das Wetter schlechter wird wieder an land fahren, SOFORT!!!

Anders machen wir das mit dem Schlauchboot auch nicht.

Lg


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Das hat mit einer Anka wirklich nichts zu tun warum es dann überhaupt so heißt #c


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Sieht von den Bildern her doch solide aus, wenn es ne 2 -3 auf den Bodden abkann, dann sehe ich da kein Problem. Bis wieviel PS ist es denn motorisierbar ?


----------



## iXware (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

da steht: 10KW

http://www.boote-angelsport.eu/?p=41


----------



## Tommes63 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Dem Link 2 aus #12 nach, hab ich einen Anka 4. Dürfte nach den Fotos zu urteilen, die gleiche Außenschale haben wie Anka 5.

Gutes Boot für das Geld, allerdings ist die Außenschale etwas dünn. Macht aber im Wasser absolut garnix. Zum Trailern brauchts genug Auflagepunkte, dann wird da auch nichts reissen, oder eingedrückt (hatte ich anfangs befürchtet).

Ich fahre mittelerweile das 5te Jahr damit. Der flache Boden ist kippstabil, macht sich gut zum Angeln, knallt aber in Gleitfahrt bei Welle aufs Wasser. Geht halt nicht anders, beides kann man in der Bootsgröße nicht haben. Beim nächsten Boot werd ich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, aber für den Preis völlig o.k.

Was für einen Motor hast du? Anfangs hatte ich 6 PS, Gleitfahrt allein kein Problem, zu zweit nix mit Gleiten. Jetzt hab ich die max. erlaubten 15 PS und geht damit richtig gut ab, allerdings mit Pinnenverlängerung und in der Mitte sitzen, oder zu zweit.

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Boot.


----------



## honsa69 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Welchen Motor ich nehme weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Ich denke mal wird ein 5 PS Motor sein, will ja nur zum Angeln damit rausfahren und kein Rennen gewinnen. Mein Bekannter der zum Bootskauf mit war hat eine alte Wiek mit einem 2,5 PS Motor dran, das funktioniert auch.
Warum die Dinger in Polen Anka heißen und bei den Deutschen Händlern unter anderen Namen verkauft weiß der Geier.
Bei meiner Suche nach einem Boot habe ich einige Händler angeschrieben mit der Bitte mir die genauen Eckdaten und Hersteller mitzuteilen, leider so gut wie ohne Erfolg. Vieleicht werden die in Polen günstig eingekauft und in Deutschland werden neue Papiere dafür beantragt, weil in meinen Papieren und Typenschild steht der Name Anka5.


----------



## banzinator (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Kann dir nur von 5 PS abraten.
Da tuckerst du wirklich nur durch die Gegend.
Auch wenn du keine Rennen gewinnen willst, aber es ist schon besser wenn man noch Reserve hat Richtung 15 PS.


----------



## Axtwerfer (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Nimm den Motor den das Boot abkann, weniger ist nicht ratsam ! gerade im Sommer kommt mal schnell ein Gewitter, da bist Du dann froh, wenn Du ein paar PS mehr in Reserve hast um schneller in den geschützten Hafen oder die Bucht zu kommen.


----------



## zokker (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Hallo Honsa,

wird es ein Wasserlieger oder willst du trailern?


----------



## banzinator (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Selbst beim Trailern. Wir haben eine sackkarre umgebaut und den 15ps da drauf.


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Na und ich schleppe mein 20ps auch über den Hof zum Boot ...
Aber ob das Boot den Motor auch ab kann ...glaub nicht das der 15 ps Motor mit dem Boot lange Läuft ..wenn das Boot von der Verarbeitung so ist wie die anderen Modelle ala Big Anka usw ..dann gute Nacht |rolleyes


----------



## zokker (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Der TE will sich ja eh einen 5 PS Motor dranhängen, was ich auch sehr vernünftig finde. (12-15 km/h sind da sicher drin)
An ein 140 kg Boot (Verdränger) einen 50 kg Motor und dann noch einen Tank ... ich weiß ja nicht ... wenn man dann alleine unterwegs ist, sieht man bestimmt nicht mehr wo es hin geht.


----------



## Tommes63 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*



banzinator schrieb:


> Kann dir nur von 5 PS abraten.
> Da tuckerst du wirklich nur durch die Gegend.
> Auch wenn du keine Rennen gewinnen willst, aber es ist schon besser wenn man noch Reserve hat Richtung 15 PS.


Genau so ist es.

Ich kenne deine Entfernungen nicht die du zu fahren beabsichtigst, aber wenn du von der Stelle kommen willst, dann in Gleitfahrt. Mit 5 PS ein ca. 140 kg Boot + Motor + Angler incl. Angelzeug und Gerödel geht nur Vollgas. Das macht keinen Spass.

Aber warum nicht? Hol dir einen gebrauchten, irgendwas verlässliches, vergrößern kannst du ja jeder Zeit noch. Beim Verkauf eines gebrauchten machst du weniger Verlust.


----------



## honsa69 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Das Boot wird kein Wasserlieger und vom Motor her wird es wahrscheinlich ein 5ps. Das wird reichen, ich will ja nicht meilenweit rausfahren, zumal ich das Boot ja auf dem Trailer habe und ich dadurch nicht um die Ganze Insel tuckern muss um von meinem Liegeplatz zur irgendeiner Angelstelle zu kommen.Es gibt ja genug Slippstellen auf Rügen. Von der Verarbeitung ist das Teil schon in ordnung da habe ich gar keine bedenken das irgendwas nicht hält.


----------



## Angelbube (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

ich würde zu einem 9,8er Tohatsu raten. In Sachen Laufruhe kein vergleich zum 1 Zylinder und vom Gewicht her mit 36kg noch problemlos zu händeln.

http://www.gruendl.de/shop/Motoren-...senborder-9-8-PS-MFS-9-8A3-bootszubehoer.html


----------



## banzinator (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Oder ein Suzuki mit 9.9 PS :m


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Ich weiß jetzt schon, dass Du nach einem halben Jahr den fünfer wieder loswerden willst um Dir nen größeren zu kaufen. ( Erfahrungswerte ) !! Aber mach mal


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Schneller geht immer, aber wie zokker schon richtig schrieb ist ein 15 Ps Motor für das Boot einfach zu schwer, obwohl es noch gehen würde laut Papiere .
Und wer sagt denn das nach einem halben Jahr der 15 ner noch  reicht, und nicht ein größeres Boot mit 30 Ps her soll :m


----------



## Tim78 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Bei der "Big Anker " von "SHB" die auch baugleich aussieht waren 20Ps gar kein Problem. Ich hatte aber nen Steuerstand drauf .
Ist meiner Meinung aber trotzdem nichts für den Bodden einsatz ...


----------



## Patrickkust (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*



honsa69 schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Bilder die ich am Montag gemacht habe.



sieht toll aus


----------



## honsa69 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues Boot*

Wie sollte denn ein normales Angelboot für den Boddeneinsatz aussehen?


----------

